# NAD: Traynor YCV15 Blue



## citizenkris (Jul 27, 2010)

This is my first tube amp and I'm pretty excited about it.

Managed to find a YCV15 Blue far away and coordinated with a friend to get it transported to me. I can't believe the sound on this thing. I'm stepping up from a Roland Cube 30, and the difference is just night and day. 

On my first strum all I could think of is that this is what electric guitar is supposed to sound like 

I can post some pics later tonight.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

citizenkris said:


> This is my first tube amp and I'm pretty excited about it.
> 
> On my first strum all I could think of is that this is what electric guitar is supposed to sound like


Congratulations ! 

I can clearly remember my first tube amp ....it really blows you away. 

ENJOY !

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh yeah, it's amazing the difference a good amp makes. If yours is as nice as my favourites (YCV50, YCV20) you have it made. Good choice!

Btw, what speaker is in that?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## citizenkris (Jul 27, 2010)

Mooh said:


> Oh yeah, it's amazing the difference a good amp makes. If yours is as nice as my favourites (YCV50, YCV20) you have it made. Good choice!
> 
> Btw, what speaker is in that?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


This one comes with a Red Coat.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice score! A lot if people love those YCV-15s, even more than the YCV-20s. I've heard a few and they're great!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool, that's the speaker I put in my YCV20. I love it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Good score! These are hard to come by. Many consider this limited edition amp the best amp Traynor has made since getting back into the tube amp biz. Too bad they still don't make them.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I stepped up to the YCV15 from a Cube 30 as well. They're astoundingly good amps, by far my favourite in modern Traynors. Congrats.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...huge congratulations!

excellent choice. i don't know how you managed to track one of these down.

i have one that i swear i will never sell - just a flawless amp.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome! I am a huge Traynor Tube amp fan and would have snapped up a YCV15 if I could have found one! Nice Score!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

congrats! I just love my 50Blue


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OH..congrats man..those are really wicked little amps. One of the best low watt amps i've heard really.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thought I'd resurrect this after picking up Andy's old YCV15. You are all correct, an amazing little amp. Stock speaker was great but I prefer it with my Scumback M65 in there, sounds a little "fuller" for lack of a better description  I was a little concerned about the common tone controls across channels but it wasn't bad at all. Hit the bright switch on the clean channel and it was pretty easy from there to find a setting that works great for both.

Another thing Mr. Henman and I agree on, damn, I'll be voting Liberal next 

Andy was great to deal with btw.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

they only made 100 and its one of the best traynors ever 

p


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's one on Kijij Montreal for 450$

Traynor YCV 15 BLUE - Longueuil / Rive sud instruments de musique à vendre - Kijiji Longueuil / Rive sud


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL, too late now. I paid a bit more than that but was just surprised to see one for sale. That would be about the best $450 you could spend on gear in my opinion.



zurn said:


> Here's one on Kijij Montreal for 450$
> 
> Traynor YCV 15 BLUE - Longueuil / Rive sud instruments de musique à vendre - Kijiji Longueuil / Rive sud


----------

